# 8 Alpaca Fleeces ~ What do I do?



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

So ~~~~
Even tho Cyndi sent me home with a drop spindle last year, I'm NOT a spinner!

So the question is ~
Why would I buy 8 alpaca fleeces today at an auction?

I guess the answer is that it seemed like too good of a deal to pass up..........


Now I have 8 bags ---- probably about 4 pounds each (will weigh them tomorrow).
They are assorted shades of almost white to a darker (almost black) shade.

They seem to be relatively clean, but I'm guessing not washed.

There were a few smaller bags (that I did not buy) that were much more matted and "clumpy".

There was a paper with them that says:
"Preparing Fleece for Custom Carding (Alpaca)"

This paper is my only indication that the bags of fiber are actually alpaca.
I know the fiber is very soft.
And DH, who use to have a few sheep, says the fiber is definately NOT from sheep. 

So what do I do with it?

Can I take it some place to have it cleaned, carded and spun?

If I were to sell it I would have no idea what it is worth, or, I'd have no idea how to describe it to a potential buyer.
I sure hate to run into a disgruntled buyer because, I did not have the knowledge to properly describe it.

I would love to do some knitting with the final probuct, but I certainly don't have the time to learn the process of washing and carding and spinning.

I rambling.................

Please give me some advice and suggestions~~~~~~


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

One thing about alpaca. 

There can be some parts of alpaca fleece that are very stiff, not springy, and can be scratchy. That needs to be pulled out of the fleece before carding and spinning.

Mixing soft fiber and scratchy fiber does not make less scratchy.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Take it to a fiber mill. Ask if someone will help you sort it. They may or may not. If they have some very very nice premium wool that will match each color, have them card the alpaca with the wool. You can spin alpaca by itself, but it is so warm that it is more practical to mix it. Mills usually want much more fleece before they will spin it for you, but they may be able to put you in contact with someone who spins.

One of my friends raises alpacas, premium fleece. She cards the fleece twice or three times, then spins it and knits it. THEN she washes it. It is heavenly to spin, but not for a beginner.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The paper with the fleeces said it was prepared for custom carding, right? To me this means it is sorted and ready to go to the mill. There are two good mills in Wisc., Quail Hill and Blackberry Ridge. I'm sure there are others you can do a google search of fiber mills in Wisconsin. The mill can help you decide what to do, if you want to blend it or just have it 100% Alpaca.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The paper is a "check list" for Preparing Fleece for Custom Carding.

The overall message of each item on the list is ~~~

1.Shear yearly
2.Groom before shearing
3.Sort the blanket from thr coarser neck and leg wool
4.Inspect for strenght, stress and weather damage
5.Hand pick debris
6. Bag in clean plastic bags

7. Label each bag as Prime or Seconds
8.Mark bags with your farm name
9.Call before sendinf fiber
Linda Frymire, Snohoish Custom Carding


I think the fleeces I have here may be completed through the #6 step.

I have grandbabies here for a couple of days but as soon as I can I will be examing each bag more carefully.

I wish one of you lived close enough for me to get an opinion that is more "experienced".


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Take ots of pictures and post them we can help from here as best as we can


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Where are you in Wisconsin? Could you bring it to the Upper Midwest Alpacas Fall Fiber Festival in Hopkins, MN next weekend? I will have a booth there, and would be happy to take a look at it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good idea Annie!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Annie in MN said:


> Where are you in Wisconsin? Could you bring it to the Upper Midwest Alpacas Fall Fiber Festival in Hopkins, MN next weekend? I will have a booth there, and would be happy to take a look at it.


The "next" weekend ---- meaning TOMORROW?

Hmmmm.........Maybe!

Or next weekend......meaning Nov 6?
That date would be more difficult..............but maybe.

No matter which date, the biggest obstacle will be justifying a 270 mile road trip (round trip) with DH.:indif:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's the link for you Tallpines http://www.uppermidwestalpacas.com/FiberFest.aspx


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

It is one day only, Saturday, November 5th. Sorry, I should have shared a link. Thanks Marchie!

It's a Fiber Fest, do you actually need more justification than that?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Annie in MN said:


> It's a Fiber Fest, do you actually need more justification than that?


True dat! :thumb:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The problem arises in the fact that I will be out "partying" for 2 nights in a row, and have third party scheduled that Sat night.

And it only been 3 years since I fell asleep at the wheel with my cruise set ay 67.
Totaling the car.........
So DH is worried:shocked:

But......I still may give it a try~~~~~~

Annie, if I get there, how will I find you?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh my, no falling asleep at the wheel! 

That is a good question. I'm blond, blue-eyed, and so is my friend Tom that I share the booth with. That doesn't help though, this is MN, after all. Look for the booth with this yarn:




























It will be hanging from a big drying rack. The natural colors white, gray, taupe, will be on a circular drying rack. And I'll have dyed batts in white paper bags on a table.

We don't really have a sign yet, but if we do, it will either be Cedar River Fiber or Maplecorners, or maybe both.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL Yarn Annie!!!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

ohhhh boyyyy yarn porn! LOLOLOOO


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Drive with your windows down and the radio LOUD and stop at ALL Starbucks!

Annie, is that handspun or millspun? Either way, the colors are outstanding!!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I opened the bags today for a closer look.

None of the bags are labeled --- no info at all.

I opened them in random order.
Here are my very amateur observations.

1) the first one to be opened!
41 oz,
grey color
Overall I thought this one was the cleanest of the 8 I have.
The tips have some matting...some chaff mixed in the fiber.
When considering the "smells" of the bags, the one gets the best score.
Even tho I'm not real fond of the grey color, I was hoping the rest of the bags were going to be comparable to this one on the cleanliness rating.


2) 46 oz
4-5 inch fibers
Blonde color
fairly clean
some chaff and grass pieces
tips are just a tiny bit matted

3) 57 oz.
brown
4 inch length
more uneven color and texture
relatively clean

4) 69 oz
tan color
tips matted --- discolored (with "barn water?")


5) 49 oz.
dark mixed colors and texture
dirty
maybe from an older critter?

6) 54 oz
white
up to 5 inch fibers
tips matted 
dirty

7) 51 oz
white
dirty 
On the "smell test" this one is the worst.

8) 38 oz
dark color
tips are somewhat matted
fiber seems "dusty"


So there you have it!
I most likely missed a whole bunch of important observations, and probably didn't dig deep enough into the bags.

It will be interesting to hear the opinion of someone with more experince.

I took photos but right now my desk top computer is on the fritz and I don't want to download photos to my little low-on-memory lap top.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Dusty is what you will have since Alpaca and Llama like to roll in dirt and have dust baths. Usually the fibers are relatively clean and free if grease but very dusty. Sounds like a good haul.

I think if you can make it to the show you should plan on it. Forget the party and go to the show. You can always camp or get a room for the night instead of putting yourself and other in danger.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

We are NOT party people but all of these are too important to be missed.
The Fri night event was a gift (tickets) given to us by our DD 6 months ago!

The Sat night event is a get-together with people we have not visited with in years!
Several of them are celebrating their birthdays.
70!

Years ago this kind of party lasted till 3 a.m.
Now we gotta get there early 'cause most of those ol' codgers need to be in bed by 9 p.m. :lookout:

And Wed is a church dinner/auction!
And admittingly, I LOVE auctions more than I love fiber


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

tallpines said:


> 41 oz,
> grey color
> Overall I thought this one was the cleanest of the 8 I have.
> The tips have some matting...some chaff mixed in the fiber.
> ...


I love greys!!!

I recently composted or repurposed more than a few bags of llama & alpaca (prime & 2nds mixed, full of straw & manure ... wasn't worth my time to sort through).

If'n you're thinking of reselling this 2.5 lbs of grey alpaca ..... I'm listening!! :kiss:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I love greys!!!
> If'n you're thinking of reselling this 2.5 lbs of grey alpaca ..... I'm listening!! :kiss:


Hmmmm........
Make me an offer! 
I have no clue as to the value.
Tell me an approximate value and then we'll deduct about 40 %.
(But keep in mind that I make no claims to being an experienced alpaca fiber appraiser.)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've had folks give me alpaca and I've seen alpaca roving priced $5/oz.

I'll send you a PM


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, if ya want to sell any/all of the white I would be thinking about buying it. I love alpaca!


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll take fiber. Just send it my way.
I spin for a part of the fiber. IF you still have it and would want some yarn back just let me know.
[email protected]


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I still have #1, #3, #5, and #8.

Send me a P.M. if you want "talk" ~~~


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I purchased some of this, and let me say, I am very pleased with it. Haven't had time to dive in too much (stupid JOB) But I am looking very forward to it.
Tallpines was more than fair in my opinion, and in fact she probably underpriced it a bit.


----------

